
All 44 Blackboard Patent Claims Invalidated - rms
http://yro.slashdot.org/yro/08/03/29/0346212.shtml
======
Tichy
What are the blackboard patents? It doesn't say in the slashdot post, nor in
the article the slashdot post links to.

~~~
rms
I can't seem to find an overview of all of them, but here are the ones
Blackboard said they wouldn't enforce against pure open source software.
<http://www.blackboard.com/patent/FAQ_013107.htm>

I believe that their patents together meant that any commercial Blackboard-
like software was infringing on their IP. This is a list of companies that
were probably infringing on Blackboard's fortunately invalid patents.
[http://www.mfeldstein.com/the_blackboard_patent_claims_in_pl...](http://www.mfeldstein.com/the_blackboard_patent_claims_in_plain_english/)
[http://www.google.com/patents?id=RX94AAAAEBAJ&dq=6,988,1...](http://www.google.com/patents?id=RX94AAAAEBAJ&dq=6,988,138)
That's their first and biggest one and it's obscene.

